# Mud Muckers



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Anybody been there lately? We were planning on going Memorial Day weekend. I had someone give a bad review of it today. We will be coming with a mixed group with only about half of us willing to go in the bad stuff. Are there enough trails at this place to make it fun for the whole group? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What I heard lately is the trails are closed if that is true it will suck


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

That would definitely suck. I heard some good things about Taylor County Boondocks and am now wondering if we should try it out instead. Any reviews of that place?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

This is from their FB page....

"here's a heads up. for those of you that were here for the last event you know the trails were under water and more rain is predicted. our continued use will eventually destroy much of our valued environment. trying to be as eco friendly as possible and preserve our park we will hold several events with no trail riding. I know that sucks but if we don't take care of what we have we will lose it. g...adget and I are proposing the following; during the wet times our area will be limited to the campground and ATV track area. we will offer reduced rates, more infield events, more races and more party atmosphere weekends until things dry up. PLEASE DON'T BE DISCOURAGED we have no control over mother nature. we will have bands on fri and sat nights and more truck and ATV races with larger cash prizes. feel free to suggest anything you'd like to do or see.Our rates during the wet times will be as follows; a three day and night weekend $25.00, sat entry will be$15.00 and Sunday will be $10.00. please remember our park closes at 6 pm and everyone needs to be gone. if you want to have a great affordable weekend come out and play. please be patient and don't ask every five minutes "is it dry yet--like when you were a little kid on a trip with your parents and kept asking are we there yet" we want things to return to normal as bad as you do and will keep you posted as often as possible. so till things dry up it's gonna be The woods are under water-- party in the park. remember showers,camping,atv and truck wash are all included. MUCK FOR ALL AND ALL FOR MUCK......"


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It looks like we're finding a plan B. I'd love to go down there when the get the trails open again, but that's too long of a haul for not much riding. 

If anybody knows much about Taylor County Boondocks, let me know.


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't see the park being able to stay open much longer, with all the stuff going on with St. Johns water management closing more than half the park and now trails being shut down completely. Even the last time I was there before all the trails being shut down came out there was a poor turnout. Way less should be expected now.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm planning on going to Fat Daddy's for Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

thats a shame about mud muckers. i heard great things about that place, and was looking foward to going this summer.


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

If they can get SJWM to leave them alone already they'll be alright, Until then things aren't going to be much better. I think if they hadn't of put the park on national t.v. showing trucks on 38's and etc. driving through the swamp they'd of been left alone but they drew too much attention to themselves


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Hondaowner994 said:


> I think if they hadn't of put the park on national t.v. showing trucks on 38's and etc. driving through the swamp they'd of been left alone but they drew too much attention to themselves


I can believe that. They also drew national attention when they did the Ultimate Adventure in Peterson's Offroad and 4 Wheel Drive magazine. It definitely seems to be a lesson for other local parks to learn.


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ole Nasty said:


> I can believe that. They also drew national attention when they did the Ultimate Adventure in Peterson's Offroad and 4 Wheel Drive magazine. It definitely seems to be a lesson for other local parks to learn.


That's what I was talking about, that was aired on the outdoor channel as well as posted on Youtube.

Part 4: Muddin' in the Swamp Waters of Florida at Mud Muckers! - 2013 Ultimate Adventure Week - YouTube


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Ole Nasty said:


> I'm planning on going to Fat Daddy's for Memorial Day Weekend.


Yep, I think that is our plan now. We will probably go earlier Saturday. I'm hoping we can make a 2 day trip out of it, but not sure I can convince my pregnant wife of that idea.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

It was a cool park to go to....10,000 acres. I went couple yrs ago when it was really wet and it was alot of fun. Expensive but fun (broke 3 gorilla axles & front diff). 

Let me get on my soap box. 2 things about them saying its destroying the wetlands, 1st say after a weekend of people riding the trails - let in rain one good time and you would never know riding was done. 2nd they say leaking oil and gas - what little bit may have occured from riding our atvs/sxs once a month, just think about all the boats (bass, ski, airboats, houseboats, barges) are dumping into the St.Johns River everyday. They shut the Ocala Forest down because of so called atv damage....now there are how many miles of 1 way slow trails. It just gets old work my butt off to have cool atv & rzr and no where to ride, have to drive how many miles at 4 dollars a gallon to anything........Sorry about the Rage! Just getting tired & old...:rockn:


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

abthis- i couldnt agree more with you. all the land FL has , and yet there is barley anywhere to ride, and when there is, its far and does not last long before it gets shut down. i flip flop all the time about just selling the bike. you would think we could just take over a couple useless golf courses and do something actually fun with them. than everyone , everywhere would have somewhere to ride. i hate @&!%& golf courses with a passion.


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

abthis01 said:


> It was a cool park to go to....10,000 acres. I went couple yrs ago when it was really wet and it was alot of fun. Expensive but fun (broke 3 gorilla axles & front diff).
> 
> Let me get on my soap box. 2 things about them saying its destroying the wetlands, 1st say after a weekend of people riding the trails - let in rain one good time and you would never know riding was done. 2nd they say leaking oil and gas - what little bit may have occured from riding our atvs/sxs once a month, just think about all the boats (bass, ski, airboats, houseboats, barges) are dumping into the St.Johns River everyday. They shut the Ocala Forest down because of so called atv damage....now there are how many miles of 1 way slow trails. It just gets old work my butt off to have cool atv & rzr and no where to ride, have to drive how many miles at 4 dollars a gallon to anything........Sorry about the Rage! Just getting tired & old...:rockn:


I hear you on that, plus its not like the water here isn't contaminated already(I live near the park) all the run off from the 1000's of acres of farms here on top of the lead in the water from the gun range literally right next door to the park. and its not like its deforesting the area or anything the park has been open for years now and it really isn't hurting anything. Funny how when a big housing company wants to build a subdivision they can fill in all the swamp they want but when a man wants to use HIS OWN LAND for something people get all upset about it


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

again....agreed!


----------

